# screwed up characters



## tellner (Feb 10, 2008)

Every once in a while the forum software does something very strange. It takes special characters like quotation marks and replaces them with their HTML-escaped equivalents and refuses to recognized carriage returns. No matter what I do in the editor my whole post is run together as one paragraph.

It doesn't matter what browser, what machine or what preferences I'm using. The problem shows up for no apparent reason and disappears just as mysteriously.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2008)

I haven't seen that.  Anyone else?


----------



## Kacey (Feb 10, 2008)

Every once in a while (monthly, or less), when I type an apostrophe, the "find" box will suddenly open, and the only way to stop it is to close the tab and open a new one; once or twice I've had to reopen Firefox completely.  I always assumed it was a problem with Firefox, since it opened the Firefox "find" box - and since I've never used another browser with MT, I've never seen it in any other browser.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 10, 2008)

Nothing here.


----------



## tellner (Feb 10, 2008)

Dunno why it happens. 

OS/browser combinations where it's occurred:

MacOSX/Safari
WindowsXP Pro/Firefox2.x, Opera, IE7 (oh, the shame!)
SUSE Linux/Firefox, Opera


----------

